# HT Setup and REW Measurements via iChat...Help!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm going to be setting up my 3.1 Sierra-1's and SVS pb13-ultra to my Yamaha Rx-V663 at the end of this week/weedend. I was looking for the following. 
I know we have a lot of mac users in the community here and i'm looking to video chat...or audio chat with another 'shacker' to help me get setup properly and to help my run REW.

I will have all of the necessary hardware to do the setup, but though it would just go faster and be a more fun and interesting way of setting up with the help of video chat with another shack member.

If there are any other members with a webcam or that would be willing to help me with this stuff as you see fit...feel free to email me. [email protected]

I guess it doesn't have to be a mac user, just anybody that can see my setup in real time so you can say, plug this wire here...change this setting to this one...etc. 

For REW, i was thinking another mac user would be easier bc we could screen share while doing the testing. 

just a thought...and a longshot...i would guess. 

anyway, post interest here and i'll pm you or just email me and let me know if you're interested. 

thanks. 
matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Great idea Matt. I'm a windows user myself, but I'd still be willing to help you out if you don't get any mac takers. I'm a skype user, but if there's a better option, I'm all for it.

Good luck.

Marshall


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Great idea Matt. I'm a windows user myself, but I'd still be willing to help you out if you don't get any mac takers. I'm a skype user, but if there's a better option, I'm all for it.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Marshall


yeah. I was just thinking it makes since for setup purposes to try to find help omln real time. If you can SEE the person making the mistake or putting in the wrong setting it can be corrected right then. The tech is there to make it easier. Why not take advantage. 
Do you have a webcam or woul
You just be watching me step by step? I really am holding out for one of tHe mac/leopard folks to help. If I don't hear anything I'll most definitely be pming you closer to
Time. Thanks for the reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I do have a webcam.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

You should look into a screen sharing program that is platform independent (if you can't get a mac user to bite). That way you would both be looking at the same desktop/window.

I'm afraid I don't have a suggestion as to the software, but a Google search will probably turn something up.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i didn't know such a program existed...but i'll try to find something. 
thanks. 
matt


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i found something called ''boscoe''. is there a better one out there...this one seems iffy. 

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Try this, I have no knowledge if it's good or not, but it is free for personal use. It looks legit, but the decision is up to you.

http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx?split=B


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i have everything now.....i'm thinking i have it anyway.
still looking for someone to video chat or screen share with me....to help walk me through REW and setup of my new gear. 

thanks guys. 
i teach and coach, but am available basically from 5pm-12am 
let me know. 
thanks. 

matt


----------

